
Is It True, Faster Sites Sell More Stuff? - bigstartups
http://www.bigstartups.com/contextured/blog/956/Is-It-True-Faster-Sites-Sell-More
======
grok2
If you are comparing apples to oranges, then obviously any answer doesn't make
sense. But between two sites that sell the same thing that is equally in
demand, isn't it obvious that the faster site would sell more of the thing?

Also possibly there is no point in worrying about the faster aspect until you
have managed to do the selling -- which from what I hear is hard!
Focus...ignore peripheral issues.

~~~
teilo
All things being equal, a well designed fast site = increased conversians and
more orders vs. a well designed slow site. We have seen it first hand, and it
has nothing at all to do with the ability of a sight to take in more orders.

It is entirely a question of perception. Having launched a commerce site, and
monitored the heat maps and conversion rates closely, I have seen it first
hand. A snappy site gives the customer the impression that we are professional
and know what we are doing. This increases their confidence in our company,
and the likelihood that they will buy our product. When we had performance
issues, we watched conversion rates drop. Doing something as simple as
asynchronous loading of javascript for our job calculator (on a commercial
printing site), had an immediate effect on conversions and revenue.

So, yes, faster sites definitely sell more stuff.

------
daok
You can use FireFox with the FireBug extension to get what part is slower. You
can do it by using the "Net" table or add-in the YSlow.

~~~
godDLL
Aye. Webkit's Inspector coupled with the SpeedTracer Extension for Chrome will
give you even more information, and very powerful controls of filtering that
information, which is the whole point, really.

And speeding up a web-site/app that is slow is always harder than building one
that is fast, so better delegate that task to a pro.

